# New $99.99 Premiere pricing with $19.99 monthly & 1 year commit



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

No this is not a dupe. I figured I'd start a thread strictly on the new TiVo subsidized pricing deal.

There are actually 3 options, with the original pricing still available:


> Premiere $0 down + $19.99/month with 2-year commitment
> Premiere $99.99 + $19.99/month - Premiere XL $299.99 + $19.99/month with 1-year commitment.
> Premiere $299.99 + $12.95/month - Premiere XL $499.99 + $12.95/month with 1-year commitment.
> Includes box and service with commitment; month to month thereafter
> https://www3.tivo.com/store/premiere.do?WT.ac=home_shophome


Newly subscribed equipment always had a one year commitment, although you could get a year for $99 before. As of this writing what happens with the MSD and Lifetime availability for existing subscribers is not entirely known, but I'll suspect it falls under the third category above as before.

This is possibly a good move for market position for TiVo, vs. other new set top boxes.


Apple TV is $99 and only does streaming. TiVo has the same services except for iTunes Store and iTunes streaming.
Google TV is $249 at least in the Logitech version. TiVo has the same services except Hulu (which is disabled at this writing) and but GoogleTV has a web browser.
Roku. Ditto same services.
Boxee box (not shipping yet?)
NONE of those is a DVR.

TiVo still has a great UI and remote, and most importantly _had_ a rock-solid platform that almost never crashes. It still is rock solid if you disable the HD UI.

So we may have more mere mortals picking up the Premier. It can sell compared to the others, especially since the TiVo name has brand recognition.

Might we expect that we'll have more than one pipe up here or elsewhere if they don't realize that the subscription is required?

Comments?


----------



## tentativeo (Nov 14, 2010)

First, it's coincidence that I decided to evaluate getting a TiVo today. I had one 4-5 years ago but the drive died. I started looking on Amazon and comments brought me here to this excellent site.

The new (and crazy?) price plans for the Premier to nearest dollar are:


(A) $0 + $19.99/m for 24 mos = $480 
(B) $99.99 + $19.99/m for 12 mos = $340
(C) $299.99 + $12.95/m for 12 mos = $455

Reading _*TiVo Payment Plans UPDATED NOVEMBER 14, 2010*_, I gather you must pay $19.99/month after the commitment expires.

Assume I keep it for 2 years, costs are

(A) $480 + $19.99 for 0 mos = $480
(B) $340 + $19.99 for 12 mos = $580
(C) $455 + $12.95 for 12 mos = $610

"Does not compute," says Robby the robot. Unless you can switch to the previous $12.95/m or $129 annual rate plan (A) is best.

For 5 years

(A) $480 + $19.99 for 36 mos = $1,200
(B) $340 + $19.99 for 48 mos = $1,300
(C) $455 + $399 .................. = $854 <-- With the Lifetime subscription after first year

Plan B is always the worst. Surely I must be misunderstanding something.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I don't think you have to keep paying $20/month after your contract is up. You can elect to change to standard pricing.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

how does tivo know the price you paid?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

trip1eX said:


> I don't think you have to keep paying $20/month after your contract is up. You can elect to change to standard pricing.


That requires calling in though. I'm willing to bet that TiVo is counting on people forgetting to do that.


----------



## tentativeo (Nov 14, 2010)

trip1eX said:


> I don't think you have to keep paying $20/month after your contract is up. You can elect to change to *standard pricing*.


Hmmm, I'm new here. But I thought that TiVo _eliminated _standard pricing in their Nov 14th announcement. And that this is the basis for the complaints from folks who just purchased a Premier or XL and are faced with $20/month in perpetuity.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

WOW!! $20 a month!?!?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

tentativeo said:


> Hmmm, I'm new here. But I thought that TiVo _eliminated _standard pricing in their Nov 14th announcement. And that this is the basis for the complaints from folks who just purchased a Premier or XL and are faced with $20/month in perpetuity.


afaik the complaints stem from those who bought from 6th avenue for $99 the day before Tivo announced that the $99 price is tied to the 1 yr $20/month contract.

Might be wishful thinking on my part that you can elect a standard rate after your contract is up, but I just don't buy that you will not be able to. Your subsidy is paid off after your contract expires. And Tivo wants subscribers. $12.99/month is over-priced as it is.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> WOW!! $20 a month!?!?


To be exact, $19.95/month. But, yes, it is true:

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoservicepaymentplanstermsandconditions.html

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivomultiservicediscountagreement.html

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/index.html


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

trip1eX said:


> No the complaints stem from those who bought from 6th avenue for $99 the day before Tivo announced that the $99 price is tied to the 1 yr $20/month contract.


It's not that simple. Other resellers/retailers either are, or soon will be, offering $99.99 TiVo Premieres (or $299.99 PXLs).

It has been reported that Amazon is selling at the new pricing, but has not placed a notice, or a link to the updated TiVo Policies/TOS/Pricing.

Unless the resellers/retailers get their act together and make it clear what the real total cost will be, for buying the box (+ service), there will be a lot of open-box returns (or people never activating the box and just selling the parts on eBay).

It's a hell of a thing for TiVo to do, during the holiday season.

Here's something that really stands out to me: Most companies that I do business with, notify me when their Policies/TOS/Pricing change, even if the changes DON'T affect me.

TiVo should do the same, and should have emailed all their existing customers, notifying them of the changes. It's not something TiVo has done in the past, but this debacle is a perfect example of why they should do it.

I wouldn't even know about the changes, had it not been for 6thAve's screw-up.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

According to TiVoPony's post in another thread it appears that if you sign up at the $19.95/month price you are stuck at that price forever, though you can cancel after a year.

The service agreement states though that at the end of the 1 year contract the rate switches to the current monthly rate. Taking those two statements together seems to heavily imply that the monthly rate is switching to $19.95/month, if only temporarily.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

tcfcameron said:


> It's not that simple. Other resellers/retailers either are, or soon will be, offering $99.99 TiVo Premieres (or $299.99 PXLs).
> 
> It has been reported that Amazon is selling at the new pricing, but has not placed a notice, or a link to the updated TiVo Policies/TOS/Pricing.
> 
> ...


It's pretty much that simple.

It doesn't mean everything is fixed with every other retailer. Or that Tivo didn't drop the ball.

What are these changes you didn't know about? This is just a promotion much like the one they offered a few months back. According to Tivo's website, this promotion only lasts until the end of the year.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

THIS IS A VERY IMPORTANT MSG, THAT I WAS PERSONALLY ASKED BY HIGH MANAGEMENT OF 6TH AVE TO DELIVER HERE, AND IT IS TIME SENSITIVE:

(This information is ONLY applicable to purchases from 6th Ave):

1. The price paid has absolutely nothing to do with whether or not you will be eligible for TiVo Service under old or new policy.

2. The TiVo TSN of your unit has no factor in the same (they are not recording them, or making any list of them).

3. The date of purchase is the only factor, 11/14 being the cut-off date.

4. Orders that have been canceled, are being kept in a special holding queue, to give you the opportunity to un-cancel your order.

5. Some early cancellations were not placed in the above mentioned queue, and will be handled on an individual basis.

6. Today (11/15) is the last day that action can be taken to insure you are eligible for the old TiVo policies. If you do not un-cancel your order today, you will miss the last opportunity to get the old TiVo service terms.

7. 6th Ave has been fighting for us, for 72 hours, trying to insure that TiVo does not deny old service policy to eligible purchasers.

8. 6th Ave has pledged to fight for us, and will fight fiercely with TiVo, should they try to renege in any way.

9. TiVo's call center is supposed to be fully aware of the agreement that exists between TiVo and 6th Ave. If they try to tell you otherwise, try another rep, or contact 6th Ave, and they will fight for you.

10. I have been asked by 6th Ave, to provide links to the forum threads that are regarding this matter. (which I will do shortly).

11. I have been asked by 6th Ave, to report to them any new issues arising from this deal. (and I will).

12. All customers with an existing order, as well as those who canceled (and made the special holding queue), will receive an email from 6th Ave shortly.

-EDIT: It is requested, by 6thAve, that upon receiving your Premiere, that you DON'T OPEN THE FACTORY BOX, until you have called in the TSN (located on the outside of factory box) to TiVo, and verified that TiVo will allow you to activate under the previous TiVo service agreement policies.

6thAve is offering a full refund, including shipping (via pre-paid label), if you are denied activation under the previous TiVo service agreement policies, provided that you have contacted 6thAve to report the denial, and are still unable to resolve the matter.

I can't recall if not opening the factory box is a request, or a condition, regarding the full refund.

You can email [email protected] regarding any issues.

Now, a personal msg from me: I'm sorry if I was the reason for anybody that canceled their order. However, if it had not been for 6th Ave's fight that they took to TiVo, my initial concerns about being stuck with the new policy, would have been true.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

trip1eX said:


> What are these changes you didn't know about? This is just a promotion much like the one they offered a few months back. According to Tivo's website, this promotion only lasts until the end of the year.


I'm not talking about special offers. I'm talking about policy changes.

I'm saying that all TiVo customers should receive an email, each and every time, TiVo updates/changes their policies. Some advance notice would be nice, too.

If such a system were in place, all current TiVo subscribers would have known about the policy update(s), and many would, or will be, spared the shock of buying a Premiere and then afterward finding out that the true cost is not what was expected.

A good example of this kind of system in place, would be PayPal, which sends an email every time they change anything to do with their policies.

With TiVo, you hear about it through forums, word-of-mouth, etc., if at all.

Then, if you know to check, you see it, for the first time, here:

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/index.html


----------



## efrsysop (Sep 19, 2008)

morac said:


> According to TiVoPony's post in another thread it appears that if you sign up at the $19.95/month price you are stuck at that price forever, though you can cancel after a year.
> 
> The service agreement states though that at the end of the 1 year contract the rate switches to the current monthly rate. Taking those two statements together seems to heavily imply that the monthly rate is switching to $19.95/month, if only temporarily.


Yea, I'm confused on what exactly happens at the end of the 12 months. It sounds like you can dump the 19.99/month plan if you call in and get the current monthly cost. BUT if you don't call the commitment may end but they will happily continue to bill you for the 19.99/month fee.


----------



## mgp (Jan 31, 2002)

I've been on the fence for the last 6 months or so, thinking of dumping Directv and going to FIOS with TiVo Premiers and cable cards. TiVo just lost my business. No way I would own Premiers without lifetime service.

19.99 a month per box.. Are you kidding me?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

mgp said:


> I've been on the fence for the last 6 months or so, thinking of dumping Directv and going to FIOS with TiVo Premiers and cable cards. TiVo just lost my business. No way I would own Premiers without lifetime service.
> 
> 19.99 a month per box.. Are you kidding me?


That just means you want option 3. I guess that means you have to order a not-$99 Premiere from TiVo.

You DEFINITELY want to dump DevilTV at the first opportunity!


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

tcfcameron said:


> I'm not talking about special offers. I'm talking about policy changes.
> 
> I'm saying that all TiVo customers should receive an email, each and every time, TiVo updates/changes their policies. Some advance notice would be nice, too.
> 
> ...


? This is just a promotion. It expires Dec 31st.

It's not a policy change afaik.

And all the happened here is Tivo dropped the ball on coordinating the rollout of this promotion.

But sending out a legal agreement to all their customers wouldn't have changed the end result any. Just not inconvenienced a few folks.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

trip1eX said:


> ? This is just a promotion. It expires Dec 31st.
> 
> It's not a policy change afaik.
> 
> ...


WTH? I keep posting links to TiVo's "Policies" page, where two entire policies are "Updated".

TiVo would not update their policies, and then just "un-update" them, because one of their sales has ended.

Sure, the current sales ends Dec. 31, but the POLICIES will remain (until the next time they feel the need to change them again).

What are you smoking?

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/polici...onditions.html

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/polici...agreement.html

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/index.html


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

tcfcameron said:


> WTH? I keep posting links to TiVo's "Policies" page, where two entire policies are "Updated".
> 
> TiVo would not update their policies, and then just "un-update" them, because one of their sales has ended.
> 
> ...


Tivo updated their policy when the promotion began. Why wouldn't they update it again when the promotion ends? 

And the policy doesn't state what rate you'll be paying after your contract is up. And whether or not you can go back to the standard $12.95/month pricing.

And what has changed for those buying a Tivo at retail price? Can we not get lifetime anymore? WE can't get the same rates as before? ......


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

trip1eX said:


> Tivo updated their policy when the promotion began. Why wouldn't they update it again when the promotion ends?
> 
> And the policy doesn't state what rate you'll be paying after your contract is up. And whether or not you can go back to the standard $12.95/month pricing.
> 
> And what has changed for those buying a Tivo at retail price? Can we not get lifetime anymore? WE can't get the same rates as before? ......


They didn't change it that last time they offered the $99 + service commitment required bundle (the same as the current promotion). Most of their policies haven't changed in YEARS.

If you are so confident, in your assertions, go ahead any buy a $99 unit that has the "X years commitment required" provision (any deal that lists the price as $299, but has an instant savings of $200. Then call TiVo and try to get what you have always been able to get before.

There's obviously no point in arguing with you, any further, on this matter.

Say whatever it is that you will feel obliged to say, but I will not waste my time playing tit-for-tat with you.

While nobody has yet jumped in to back me up, nobody has for you, either.

For everybody else: I suggest you read the updated policies very carefully, and watch for any changes, since the 14th.

The promotional $99 TiVos have a different SKU, which all parties involved typically record, as well as a TSN that is tied to that SKU.

So, to wrap this up, there were "special shipments" sent to the TiVo authorized resellers. The TiVos in those shipments have a different SKU, as well as TSNs that will forever list that box as a promo.

TiVo apparently told nobody of the above, and a certain reseller thought it would be a good holiday thing to do, to begin selling the units early.

Knowing that, even if TiVo were to give you or I the old pricing policies, they have no obligation to let the next owner of that TiVo have the same.

If you want any hope of your $99 promotional offer TiVo being worth more than stripping it down, and selling the parts, you had better try/do anything & everything you can to get Lifetime Service when you activate it (or send the damn thing back).

Everything you need to know is on the outside of the TiVo box. You can get the UPC Bar Code, TSN, Model, and SKU. The retailers/resellers really, I mean REALLY, would like us to NOT open the box, until after we know we can get the subscription pricing we expect, under the old policy.

My SKU: R74632
My UPC: 8_51342_00086_5
I'm not posting my TSN.

The above is a normal, non-promotional, Premiere.


----------



## mgp (Jan 31, 2002)

netringer said:


> That just means you want option 3. I guess that means you have to order a not-$99 Premiere from TiVo.
> 
> You DEFINITELY want to dump DevilTV at the first opportunity!


 Option 3? I don't want monthly, even at 12.95. I want lifetime, and the way I interpret the new Terms of Service is I have to buy a non-premier(Series 2 or 3) to get it.


----------



## nemein (Jul 3, 2008)

I noticed the price drop on Amazon and thinking it was one of their usual temporary price reductions I jumped on it... beginning to have 2nd thoughts now reading all this, but it has already shipped so I guess we'll see what happens when I try to register it.

I do have a couple of questions about the Premiere though, does the old style wireless adapter work w/ it or do you need the "N" version (even though I don't have a "N" wireless network setup yet)? Also, if I just want to use it to copy shows from my other Tivos (so not actually put a cable card in it) do I still need to sign up for the service contract?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

tcfcameron said:


> They didn't change it that last time they offered the $99 + service commitment required bundle (the same as the current promotion). Most of their policies haven't changed in YEARS.
> 
> If you are so confident, in your assertions, go ahead any buy a $99 unit that has the "X years commitment required" provision (any deal that lists the price as $299, but has an instant savings of $200. Then call TiVo and try to get what you have always been able to get before.


Well personally I would never pay the month to month rate of $13/month. I bought 2 Premieres for $150 from EE 2 months ago and put lifetime on them - 1 of them today. I figure a Premiere with lifetime just went up in value because good luck buying a Premiere today at regular price and getting lifetime on it They are all selling them for $99.

I did buy a $95 Premiere 2 days before the announcement and it looks like they won't honor pre-Nov 14th pricing. I called them twice today. I'm mad, but eh I'll just return it I guess or resell it on cragislist for what I paid. They goofed up and caused me some aggravation. So far though it sounds like 6th avenue will pay for the returns if you don't open the box.



tcfcameron said:


> I've already spotted one (in the MSD policy). They changed the 'updated' line from "Updated November 14, 2010", to "Updated November 2010".
> 
> Some, including myself, would see that as a retroactive edit, and a first step, in order to begin denying MSD and/or PLS pricing to those who bought $99 boxes.[/COLOR]


Sneaky bastards. No doubt they changed it to November instead of November 14th to help deny those of us who purchased from 6th Ave on the 12th and 13th of November for $99 before the promotion was announced.



tcfcameron said:


> The promotional $99 TiVos have a different SKU, which all parties involved typically record, as well as a TSN that is tied to that SKU.
> 
> So, to wrap this up, there were "special shipments" sent to the TiVo authorized resellers. The TiVos in those shipments have a different SKU, as well as TSNs that will forever list that box as a promo.
> 
> ...


Yes we all know this except I didn't know for sure they were tracking the TSNs until I tried to get lifetime on my $99 Tivo today and was turned down.

And we can all return our Tivos who bought for $99 before knowing they were tied to a 1yr-contract.



tcfcameron said:


> Everything you need to know is on the outside of the TiVo box. You can get the UPC Bar Code, TSN, Model, and SKU. The retailers/resellers really, I mean REALLY, would like us to NOT open the box, until after we know we can get the subscription pricing we expect, under the old policy.
> 
> My SKU: R74632
> My UPC: 8_51342_00086_5
> ...


Yes.

Anyway what are we arguing about?

I guess I don't see Tivo still charging $20/month for your DVR after your contract expires. AT least not if you call them up.

No one knows for sure until that day comes. But the policy doesn't address specific pricing at that time and whether or not you will be able to select other pricing options after your contract expires. It's vague. Almost like they hope you will pay a higher rate, but leave it open so as not to automatically turn anyone off.

Also it doesn't make much sense to me if they charge $20/month for 2 years with $0 down and not lower your rate after 2 years to the standard pricing because the customer will just buy another Premiere and start another contract. I guess Tivo would get you locked in for 2 more years. But then why not offer a 2 yr subscription plan at that time at a cheaper rate?

And aren't the rates the same as before for those who purchased a Tivo at regular price? Did they actually ditch lifetime for those that bought a Tivo at retail price or ?

And if this is their policy going forward why is the promotion only lasting until Dec. 31st?

And as you discovered, Tivo will change their policy on a whim so it wouldn't surprise me if they changed it again after the promotion ended.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

mgp said:


> Option 3? I don't want monthly, even at 12.95. I want lifetime, and the way I interpret the new Terms of Service is I have to buy a non-premier(Series 2 or 3) to get it.





> # (iii) You may purchase a TiVo box at the full MSRP (no instant savings) and subscribe to the TiVo Service on a monthly basis for $12.95 a month with a one (1) year commitment (renews monthly after 1 year) *or you may purchase a Product Lifetime Subscription* (defined below) for a onetime fee of $399.
> https://www3.tivo.com/abouttivo/policies/tivoserviceplans_tcs_windowpopup_ajax.html


That's Lifetime for $299 with MSD.

Find a retailer who has a "full MSRP" Premiere in stock for less than $299.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom (Dec 10, 2002)

netringer said:


> That's Lifetime for $299 with MSD.
> 
> Find a retailer who has a "full MSRP" Premiere in stock for less than $299.


Lifetime 299 discount option has been removed on the MSD policy in the Nov 2010 update.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

My usual lecture to friends is to get the Premiere and sign up for lifetime. They can still do that at $399.

I've actually bought lifetime myself at the $299 MSD twice already this year. I'll do a third if I can put it on my 6ave Premiere.


----------



## ~kyle (May 15, 2009)

tcfcameron said:


> For everybody else: I suggest you read the updated policies very carefully, and watch for any changes, since the 14th.
> 
> I've already spotted one (in the MSD policy). They changed the 'updated' line from "Updated November 14, 2010", to "Updated November 2010".
> 
> Some, including myself, would see that as a retroactive edit, and a first step, in order to begin denying MSD and/or PLS pricing to those who bought $99 boxes.


Sorry, my first post here and not trying to start an argument at all, but I believe you're incorrect about TiVo doing a "retroactive edit" on their new MSD policy. I bought one of the 6ave units around midnight of the 12th and have been documenting everything in case I need it to get the old pricing.

I saved the new MSD policy as a text file and as a pdf shortly after it came back up on TiVo's website on the 14th and it has not changed at all since then. Are you sure you're not thinking of the updated payment plan page? It still shows "updated November 14, 2010".

If you'd like me to send you the pdf's I saved on the 14th I'd be happy to, but there are no changes to them that I can see since then.


----------



## mgp (Jan 31, 2002)

netringer said:


> That's Lifetime for $299 with MSD.
> 
> Find a retailer who has a "full MSRP" Premiere in stock for less than $299.


Then I guess the trick will be to find such a Premier. All the new boxes under this new plan are coming preactivated according to the Tivo website.


----------



## Brain Guy (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey everyone...first time here. I bought the Premiere at what seemed to be an unbelievable price at Best Buy Sunday. Monday I discovered the actual catch (the 19.99). Now, some here have mentioned that afterwards, it would be possible to change to a lower rate. It was reported here that if you buy any Premiere and do not pay retail price, then the cost is 19.99 for as long as you use that box. It was confirmed through TiVo that this price will not change, and no other option will be available.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

mgp said:


> Then I guess the trick will be to find such a Premier. All the new boxes under this new plan are coming preactivated according to the Tivo website.


ONLY units bought directly through TiVo come pre-activated. Think about it. They aren't going to be able to activate the unit without having your personal details and a method of payment.

I think what you mean, is that the TSNs of the promotional TiVos are "marked" as being such.

Buyer beware, this designation does not "expire" and is not removed if/when the unit is sold to another party.

Over the past several days, I have been actively talking with both TiVo, as well as some of their certified resellers. I've been given information that contradicts other information. Thus, I've been fairly silent here, while I sort things out and verify things.

The "marked TSN" is a reality. In a previous post I had said that it wasn't, but I was repeating incorrect information from a reseller (who may not have known better).

Before I became so actively involved in this mess, I started out saying that nobody should take any reseller's word on anything to do with the current promotion and policy changes. I stand by that. TiVo is the only party that people should depend on when inquiring about the new promotions and policies. Unfortunately, even they haven't been entirely dependable (going by what can be found here at TCF).


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

~kyle said:


> Sorry, my first post here and not trying to start an argument at all, but I believe you're incorrect about TiVo doing a "retroactive edit" on their new MSD policy. I bought one of the 6ave units around midnight of the 12th and have been documenting everything in case I need it to get the old pricing.
> 
> I saved the new MSD policy as a text file and as a pdf shortly after it came back up on TiVo's website on the 14th and it has not changed at all since then. Are you sure you're not thinking of the updated payment plan page? It still shows "updated November 14, 2010".
> 
> If you'd like me to send you the pdf's I saved on the 14th I'd be happy to, but there are no changes to them that I can see since then.


I could swear that both policies originally said "14th" in the "Updated" line... But, I didn't save copies. So, to say "welcome to TCF", I'll take your word for it. No argument required.


----------



## tcfcameron (Aug 4, 2010)

~kyle said:


> Sorry, my first post here and not trying to start an argument at all, but I believe you're incorrect about TiVo doing a "retroactive edit" on their new MSD policy


You are right. I copied and pasted both policies, in these posts, on the 14th:

Payment Plans:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8233170#post8233170

MSD:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8233175#post8233175


----------



## rbw (Mar 30, 2008)

Brain Guy said:


> ... the cost is 19.99 for as long as you use that box. It was confirmed through TiVo that this price will not change, and no other option will be available.


Have one TiVo box on a month-to-month ($12.95) contract; am looking at this promotion (for wifey's TV) and struggling to figure it out.

Had the same conversation as Brain Guy with a TiVo rep about continuation of $19.99/month, but agree with other posts that it seems at odds with the TOS language about what happens after the initial 12 months (assuming that TiVo will maintain $12.95/month, or if this is a signal that it will be going up).

Also not at all clear on MSD. TOS suggest that existing contracts are NOT eligible for MSD.

Makes figuring out the incremental cost difficult:


Current setup: 1 TiVo box, $12.95/month

Assumptions: Month-to-month price, $12.95; MSD price, $9.95/month; current promotion price, $19.99/month

Buy new Premier ($99 option)

Adjusted setup (first 12 months): 2 TiVo boxes, $32.94/month ($19.99+$12.95) for first twelve months *or* $29.94/month ($19.99+$9.95) for first twelve months, if MSD is available for existing contracts)?

Adjusted setup (thereafter): 2 TiVo boxes, $32.94/month, *or* $29.94/month, *or* $22.90 ($12.95+$9.95)/month?

Maybe TiVo is focused on getting new customers, but if their restriction on MSD is firm, and the $19.99 price never changes, then it seems like they're not giving much incentive to their existing customer base.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rbw said:


> Have one TiVo box on a month-to-month ($12.95) contract; am looking at this promotion (for wifey's TV) and struggling to figure it out.
> 
> Had the same conversation as Brain Guy with a TiVo rep about continuation of $19.99/month, but agree with other posts that it seems at odds with the TOS language about what happens after the initial 12 months (assuming that TiVo will maintain $12.95/month, or if this is a signal that it will be going up).
> 
> ...


I went to an old TiVo account that has no active TiVos in it, it has some monthly TiVos I sold years ago, all Series 2 type. On about 1/2 of the units the people i sold them to have canceled the service, so the reactivation button is there. When I went to reactivate I was presented with two monthly rates, the $19.95 monthly rate and the $12.95 monthly rate. 1 year Prepay and $399 lifetime was also two more options. There would be no good reason for anybody to select the $19.95 monthly when the $12,95 monthly was available. My conclusion is that TiVo does not have this pricing thing all figured out yet on the Web sight.


----------



## rbw (Mar 30, 2008)

lessd said:


> ... My conclusion is that TiVo does not have this pricing thing all figured out yet on the Web sight.


Could well be the case. Unless there's clarity about what would happen at the end of the twelve months, I'm starting to think I would be smarter to just find a TiVo HD box, and add it at an assured (I think...) $9.95/month price.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

rbw said:


> ...
> 
> Current setup: 1 TiVo box, $12.95/month
> 
> ...


Attn: Existing customer base: Look at http://tivo.com/premiereupgrade and see that you can still get a MSD and lifetime service, but not when you pay $99 for the box. It's option 3 on the new pricing.

We need to look at the $0 and $99 pricing as the new solution to get people into the fold. I think it's a good idea but there still is a crying need to explain the need for the subscription which is the least of the explanations of what you get for the money. The problem is you can't cut it down to an elevator ride pitch and Americans have a short attention span for listening.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

netringer said:


> Attn: existing customer base: Look at http://tivo.com/premiereupgrade and see that you can still get a MSD and lifetime service, but not when you pay $99 for the box. It's option 3 on the new pricing.
> 
> We need to look at the $0 and $99 pricing as the new solution to get people into the fold. I think it's a good idea but there still is a crying need to explain the need for the subscription which is the least of the explanations of what you get for the money. The problem is you can't cut it down to an elevator ride pitch and American have a short attention span for listening.


Yes -

I went through this whole song and dance on Monday. If the upgrade option is available to you it may be your best bet.

You can still upgrade and get the $199 Lifetime and a 10% discount on a full-price "upgrade" for an already lifetimed box. Or save 30% on a non-lifetimed box and get Lifetime for the MSD $299 price. Obviously, this only works if you choose to NOT transfer the plan on the box you're upgrading.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I am thinking of dropping the DirecTV, and getting a Tivo so that we can for a while use just OTA. Since most of what we watch is on network television, and the rest we can obtain elsewhere. But it would be nice to have the option to add cable if we want. 

I figure at $19 a month it is still cheaper than any other DVR service out there, short of building my own HTPC, and I can easily add the cable card if I want later, which is difficult with an HTPC. 

If I do add cable, can I still get my locals OTA? Will the cable locals and OTA locals coexist on the program guide?

Also I have a PS3 that I use for streaming Netflix, how does the Tivo interface of Netflix compare to the PS3? I think I can have both setup for streaming IIRC.


----------



## KraziJoe (Nov 30, 2007)

Sounds to me that they just wanted to get as many people on these monthly plans as possible for the Christmas rush. And come Jan 1 I hope they change so I can grab one because I am not a fan of the pricing right now.


----------



## davelien (Nov 23, 2010)

For what it is worth, I have calculated the three year cost of the three options I considered for the 3 units I plan to purchase:

1) No money down and $19.95 per month for each unit
2) Purchase 3 units and pay $12.95 for the first and $9.95 for the second and third units
3) Purchase 3 units and purchase lifetime service for all 3

My calculations show that the total 3-year cost difference between the 3 options is only $75. About $2 per month. Since I plan to keep this equipment 3 years at most I am planning to take advantage of what amounts to a no money down offer.

These options seem to be all that is available right now and it seems to be a pretty good deal. Am I missing something?

Thanks all,

Dave


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

davelien said:


> For what it is worth, I have calculated the three year cost of the three options I considered for the 3 units I plan to purchase:
> 
> 1) No money down and $19.95 per month for each unit
> 2) Purchase 3 units and pay $12.95 for the first and $9.95 for the second and third units
> ...


*YES* the resale value of a TiVo with Lifetime Service is much more than the unsub box. A 3 year old TiVo-HD with Lifetime Service goes from $400 to $500 or more on E-Bay. If you don't change out in three years no problem you can just keep using the TiVo (without any more money being paid) until your ready.


----------

